# Lieder Suggestions



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm going through a bit of a Lieder phase again. Faure and Nielsen's i recently enjoyed. Any suggestions of recordings featuring interesting Lieder would be appreciated. Any language.


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

Well, Poulenc, since you mentioned Faure. I take it you are grouping art songs and lieder. I'll assume you know you're Schubert since you intimated this isn't your first time digging through the lieder lits. But Schubert is my favorite. Then again nothing is really safe to assume and what's the harm in mentioning something you may be familiar with? In that light, if you don't know Hugo Wolf, you ought to be able to say whether you like him or not. Almost exclusively a lieder writer. I also enjoy Schumann, Moussorgsky and Charles Ives.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes I adore Schubert's lieder. Wolf might be worth exploring again though I'm not so sure I was too keen on his works previously. Poulenc is a great suggestion as are Moussorgsky and Ives who I would never have considered. And yes I am including Art Songs. I consider myself still a novice listener when it comes to Lieder /Art Songs/Song Cycles.It was Schubert that initially sparked my interest. Thanks so much for the thoughtful suggestions!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Smcn s svm;c smsnsc,snc.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Some suggestions for cycles beyond the usual names:

Warlock - The curlew
Vaughan Williams - On wenlock edge
Ravel - Scheherazade
Sallinen - Songs of life and death


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Try Cecilia Bartoli's wonderful recital of French song, "Chant d'amour", and Barbara Bonney's equally enchanting Scandinavian song recital, "Diamonds in the Snow", both on Decca and both accompanied at the piano by conductors (Myung-Whun Chung and Antonio Pappano respectively) playing hooky from the podium and clearly having the times of their lives.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for all your suggestions so far. As i suspected Wolf wasn't to my taste but that doesn't mean i won't try again. The Poulenc also didn't really connect either which surprised me because i love some of his other works. Mandryka i thank you for your suggestion too but it was also not quite what i was looking for. I somehow ended up listening to Berlioz! His Irlande ( Neuf Melodies Op 2). Art Rock thank you i just had a sample of the Sallinen and it sounds great so far will explore some more tomorrow.


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Though there are other Wolf lieder that i haven't explored, his Goethe Lieder is worth listening to.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Try this one, lots of them on YouTube


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

I would try Duparc who is often paired with Faure and the exquisite mélodies of Reynaldo Hahn.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Britten is also a personal favourite of mine in this genre. There are the famous cycles (Les Illuminations, Our hunting fathers), but also relatively unknown gems like Songs from the Chinese and Winterwords.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Some other essential composers of song that I don't believe have been mentioned - Sibelius, Grieg, Tchaikovsky, and Rachmaninov.

And one of my favorites:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

If you like Fauré, listen to Debussy's songs. There are complete recordings of his output of songs on spotify. I'd recommend the five poems by Charles Baudelaire, Fetes Galantes II and the three poems by Mallarmé. 
It's a pity that you don't like Poulenc because I think he's one of the best song writers ever, imo.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Continuing with the French theme, Messiaen has written some beautiful and haunting songs.....






and of course, it'd be remiss of me not to mention one of the finest setters of words to music...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Berg - Seven Early Songs
Hugo Wolf composed a large volume of lieder.


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

If you want to continue in the vein of Schubert, try Loewe. At his best, he's really good (his erlkonig is more effective than Schubert's in my opinion). There is a complete set on CPO, but that might a good buy only after you decide you want more. Hyperion came out with a single disc, and is probably the best modern recommendation. DFD has discs - they're pretty good. My favorite is with Hermann Prey and Deutsch on piano. 

For French, there are some good discs on Hyperion: Gounod, Duparc, Chausson, Hahn, Chambrier, Severac, etc. You can explore to your heart's content there. Quality is generally high. If you like the Hahn, Bru Zane recently released a set of complete songs that is very good. 

You could also look for the artist Gerard Souzay. He's done some good lieder in French.


----------



## FastkeinBrahms (Jan 9, 2021)

If you happen to like Emily Dickinson might I suggest the 12 Aaron Copland songs? There is a lovely recording with Barbara Bonney.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

"Take me to your Lieder!"

That's certainly the first thing I'd say if I were ever to land on another planet and be greeted by aliens. It also works well for inquiring about "art song" in various nations of this Earth.

As an American who has taught literature I remain a devotee of the poetry of both Emily Dickinson and Walt Whitman, likely our nation's two strongest poetical voices. Setting their words to music requires an equally strong musical voice, and that I find in the American composer Ned Rorem.

Here is one of Rorem's Whitman songs:






Please explore.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Saxman said:


> If you want to continue in the vein of Schubert, try Loewe. At his best, he's really good (his erlkonig is more effective than Schubert's in my opinion). There is a complete set on CPO, but that might a good buy only after you decide you want more. Hyperion came out with a single disc, and is probably the best modern recommendation. DFD has discs - they're pretty good. My favorite is with Hermann Prey and Deutsch on piano.


I'm a big fan of Loewe, too. Prey made a number of recordings at various points during his career; my favorite is the first one with Gunther Weissenborn:









It has all of Loewe's "greatest hits", and Prey in freshest voice. Although I first heard it on a Vox LP, it was originally an Electrola recording, and I think that this has been reissued on CD.

Another great singer of Loewe ballads was Josef Greindl. Preiser combined a couple of LP's worth on this very full CD, which is unfortunately OOP, but streamable on Spotify. Essential for anyone with an interest in German Lieder:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

FastkeinBrahms said:


> If you happen to like Emily Dickinson might I suggest the 12 Aaron Copland songs? There is a lovely recording with Barbara Bonney.


Speaking of Bonney, she recorded a beautiful recital of Scandinavian songs:


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

wkasimer said:


> I'm a big fan of Loewe, too. Prey made a number of recordings at various points during his career; my favorite is the first one with Gunther Weissenborn:
> 
> View attachment 151774
> 
> ...


Good suggestions. I like Greindl, though he is sometimes more passive on some that have motion or the feeling of motion. So I think he's weaker on those. But what a voice!


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Chopin and Grieg song......


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> Speaking of Bonney, she recorded a beautiful recital of Scandinavian songs:
> 
> View attachment 151776


I refer the honourable gentleman to my post on the previous page.


----------

